# max tire size for Volpe



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

looking to get a second set of wheels for trails and would like to get some fat tires to handle the roots, etc.

42 would be great but could live with a 40 or maybe a 38

The chain stay looks like it can handle at least a 43 as measured with a caliper. brakes are narrower at about 39, but as long as the tires are not fully inflated, a wider tire should push through without too much trouble.

Does anyone have any experience with the maximum tire clearance for the Volpe?


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a San Jose (same frame basically) and run Specialized Armadillos: 38c in the front, 35c in the back. It looks like I could get a 38c in the back as well, but I've never tried.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been running 38s with some room to spare.


----------



## MaxCycles (Nov 24, 2009)

My old san jose had clearance for 38's..probably 40 up front. I saw a guy run a 44 up front on one, but that looked to me like it would be pushing it.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I ran a 42 Speedmax (closer to a 40 or 38) with the wheel near the front of the dropouts (as a singlespeed) and it was pretty tight. A little farther back and you would gain some room but a 38 or so is as big as I would go if you want mud clearance. The fork can fit whatever you want. I've run a 45 firecross which is pretty big especially with those knobs.


----------



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks, i'll be checking out fatter tires this fall

i did notice that the front can go a lot bigger than back and might give that a shot


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Handling might suffer with tires that are too big.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I run 38 on a San Jose with no problems.


----------

